
Show HN: Integration with an OAuth2 OIDC provider as a standalone service - deified
https://github.com/oslokommune/gatekeeper
======
deified
Author here. I have been lurking HN for years, and thought I'd finally try to
submit/contribute something.

I'll answer any questions.

TLDR; A service which handles the OAuth2 Integration with _some_ provider so
you don't have to implement it in your frontend(s)

